# Critique on 3yo Dressage horse



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

For those of you who don't know... this is Dubai! He has recently been gelded, and I've had him for about two months. How time flies!

I am more than aware he needs more groceries. I am currently in the process of moving yards due to the fact I am unable to feed him anything but oats, and they won't give him any more haylage. I am providing more hay, but since handing in my notice things have become extremely unpleasant and getting a different hard feed to him is not an option right now... less than two weeks till barn change though!





































Hopefully get some clearer shots tomorrow, but he hasn't quite got the hang of not following me when I am on my own, so they are all pretty dark!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

He's so lovely. He needs a lot more muscling in his butt, but you know this and it's what I'd expect of a youngster anyway. Decent bone, nice shoulder and neck and of course, the neck will look better once he develops more. Only things I can think of to critique is that he's longer in his canon bones than I'd like (then again, most warmbloods are) and he looks straighter through the hip and stifle than, say, Valegro. 

Sounds as if you're having a livery yard debacle. FB me if you fancy a rant. I know what it's like. I was in a similar situation with Gypsum about two years ago.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

OOOH I would love a rant... if I hadn't just forked out for his gelding, I would have moved this weekend.

Unfortunately my dad, I and my friend don't have the funds to up and leave half way through the month!

He does need a lot more muscling up, but all in time. I don't want to work him too much right now because he is so thin. 

He does look slightly...gawky right now aha, bless him!


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

Poor lad. Hopefully will be sorted once he moves. If they're otherwise healthy (and him being young), they should put on the weight reasonably fast once they're being fed right.

You have to comment on Gypsum's photos now.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am already looking in to feeds, and the new yard is more than happy to feed any extras I provide as they are oats/barley/musli... and he gets turn out WOOOO

I will go stalk your pictures now :3


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

He's got a stack more growing to do Sophie, look at how gangly those legs are!!!! 
I just love him, nice strong back, uphill, great slope to the shoulder, neck ties in nicely, good angles in the hind legs. Once he bulks up, he's going to be a sensational looking horse. I suspect you're going to have a lot more gangly periods for a while yet, he is very much a baby!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Everything I wanted to say has been said.

He will look MUCH better with more weight, more muscle, and some time to mature. Right now at first glance he's 'ok', and then with further looking he's really nice. Once he's matured and gained weight and muscle, he is likely to be WOW.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Definitely a classic Donnerhall type horse.

I will agree with tss, he is a bit long in the cannons and maybe a tad upright in the pasterns for my liking, but that is being picky!!! 
How does he ride?? I know many D line horses who, despite their size, ride like a 14hh pony hahahaha, they are just so supple.

Good luck with him and your move! Turnout will be awesome for his development! I have my horses turned out 24/7 when weather is permitting and it really helps with muscle development, strength and stamina.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

You know my thoughts on him already! I'd have him in a second and if you had your own facilities I personaly would have left him entire (but fully understand why you have gelded him)

Where is this new yard? (i.e is it much further from the belgian border so I can come and visit??)


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Supple is sn understatement.. i could turn him on a pin!! Sometimes to a disadvantage as occassionally I over do it aha...but he really really strides out. I am blessed he is so forwards! There is no 24/7 turnout anymore as we are entering winter period.. But he will be built up. At first a couple of hours and then as we move on his testosterone levels will drop and he will be out all day with a partner!

Faye new yard is just down the road from the old one so you still have to let me know when you come over!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

